# Manuals for Prinoth T4



## luv2weld

Looking for Operator's, Service and Parts manuals for a Prinoth T4.
Any help greatly appreciated. Even if you don't want to sell your manuals
I'd be willing to pay if you would scan them and put them on a CD.
Thanks.
Ralph


----------



## wahld

Did you ever have any response to this post.  I am looking for the same items..  Thanks


----------



## luv2weld

Never got any response. You and I must be the only people in the world with Prinoth's.
I ended up buying the manuals from the dealer in Grand Junction, CO. It was $108 for all 3 manuals. If there is something I can help you with, let me know.


----------



## wahld

Please forward contact information so that I may purchase a set also.  We are having electrical issues and have a ski jumping tournament Jan 22-23.  Also our tiller and wing blades are not operational.


----------



## luv2weld

PRINOTH LLC
2746 Seeber Dr., Bldg. B
Grand Junction, CO  81506
970-242-7150
fax: 970-241-6722


----------



## 55cans

luv2weld said:


> Never got any response. You and I must be the only people in the world with Prinoth's.
> I ended up buying the manuals from the dealer in Grand Junction, CO. It was $108 for all 3 manuals. If there is something I can help you with, let me know.


 
Hi. Well maybe three of us. 

Did the manuals you purchased include any electrical schematics?


----------



## luv2weld

55cans,
Welcome. 
Yes, I do have electrical schematics and wiring color codes.


Ralph


----------



## pixie

I don't have a Prinoth but I do have some pictures for anyone who hasn't seen one .


----------



## luv2weld

Nice looking machines!! In the first picture, they look to be parts machines. 
Do you know if they want to sell them????
Also, it looks like I answered a couple of the posts and then we dropped the subject.
I contacted them with PM and sent the diagrams that they needed.

Ralph


----------



## pixie

I doubt they want to sell the parts machines as the ski area still has 1 or 2 operating ones.


----------



## 55cans

luv2weld said:


> Nice looking machines!! I contacted them with PM and sent the diagrams that they needed.
> 
> Ralph


 
Yep Pixie.  We are still lurking and interested in receiving/sharing T4 and T4S parts and information.  They are tough to find on the net, but seem to be good machines.  

Wonder what year the machines in the pictures are?   I haven't seen ones with the working lights covered like that.


----------



## pixie

Welcome, 55cans !

Here's some more pics for you. Next time I'm by there I'll ask what year they are.


----------



## 55cans

pixie said:


> Welcome, 55cans !
> 
> Here's some more pics for you. Next time I'm by there I'll ask what year they are.


 
Hi Pixie,

The middle on is a T4S about likely 96.

I think the T4 ended production in 95, the T4S 96-01.

The cleats in the last pic have pretty much had it, they worn through the end of the extrusion and are about to become H cleats. 

I'm looking for T4S's and luv2weld is looking for T4's.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Lia

This might be a silly suggestion, I don't know, but my intentions are well meant... have you tried Amazon for the manuals?  Or, how about contacting the manufacturer to see if you can download the manuals?

Sorry if this doesn't help...


----------



## luv2weld

Lia,
Thanks for the thoughts and for trying.
It is appreciated. But the first thing I did last year was search 
the net for info. Couldn't find anything anywhere. And the
manufacturer wants to sell you the books. They won't post them.
But it was well worth the price of buying them. 

Ralph


----------



## Lia

luv2weld said:


> Lia,
> Thanks for the thoughts and for trying.
> It is appreciated. But the first thing I did last year was search
> the net for info. Couldn't find anything anywhere. And the
> manufacturer wants to sell you the books. They won't post them.
> But it was well worth the price of buying them.
> 
> Ralph


 
Oh, I'm so glad that you were able to acquire the manuals in any event. From the pics that pixie posted it looks to be an impressive piece of machinery.


----------



## 55cans

luv2weld said:


> Lia,
> Thanks for the thoughts and for trying.
> It is appreciated. But the first thing I did last year was search
> the net for info. Couldn't find anything anywhere. And the
> manufacturer wants to sell you the books. They won't post them.
> But it was well worth the price of buying them.
> 
> Ralph


 
LOL, little off topic, but I didn't notice your avator before.

www.prinoth.com does allow you to register for downloads, parts lists, drawings, operating manuals for machines like the BR180, BR275, BR2000, T4SR, Bison, Husky, etc.  No service manuals though.


----------



## stoffle

luv2weld said:


> Never got any response. You and I must be the only people in the world with Prinoth's.
> I ended up buying the manuals from the dealer in Grand Junction, CO. It was $108 for all 3 manuals. If there is something I can help you with, let me know.


 

luv2weld:
We are in need of the same manuals. I contacted Grand Junction and they asked if you would still have the part numbers for the books. We are having a snocross race and need some maintance for the groomer.
I thank you if you can post this information.

Stoffle


----------



## stoffle

wahld said:


> Please forward contact information so that I may purchase a set also. We are having electrical issues and have a ski jumping tournament Jan 22-23. Also our tiller and wing blades are not operational.


 

Hello:
Were you ever able to get information on your T-4?
We have been tring also to get manuals. I contacted GJ Colorado and they will have to get information from Italy????? Could use any help you have fro information.

Stoffle


----------



## 55cans

stoffle said:


> Hello:
> Were you ever able to get information on your T-4?
> We have been tring also to get manuals. I contacted GJ Colorado and they will have to get information from Italy????? Could use any help you have fro information.
> 
> Stoffle


 
When I ordered my manuals all they wanted was the serial number, they collect the proper sections and send a CD to your local dealer, they print it and exchange the printed copy for $$.  They should quote cost up front.


----------



## luv2weld

Stoffle,
I pulled the invoice for the manuals and it doesn't look like they 
gave me any part numbers for the manuals.

000010     PRIN
               T4 Service Manual
000020     PRIN
               T4 Parts Manual
000030     PRIN
               T4 Operator & Maint. Guide

is all it says on the invoice.
On the front cover of all the manuals, it says 40/254M. Don't know what that means.

Sorry I did not have any part numbers. If I remember correctly, when I called 
them about the manuals, they said they had them on the shelf.
Here is the invoice number and date of the order. Maybe if you give them 
this, they can decipher something from it.
70402408               2009-05-29

If there is anything I can do to help, please tell me. Maybe if you tell 
what is wrong or not working???

Ralph


----------



## luv2weld

Here is another thread on Prinoth T4.
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=43124

Ralph


----------



## stoffle

luv2weld said:


> Stoffle,
> I pulled the invoice for the manuals and it doesn't look like they
> gave me any part numbers for the manuals.
> 
> 000010 PRIN
> T4 Service Manual
> 000020 PRIN
> T4 Parts Manual
> 000030 PRIN
> T4 Operator & Maint. Guide
> 
> is all it says on the invoice.
> On the front cover of all the manuals, it says 40/254M. Don't know what that means.
> 
> Sorry I did not have any part numbers. If I remember correctly, when I called
> them about the manuals, they said they had them on the shelf.
> Here is the invoice number and date of the order. Maybe if you give them
> this, they can decipher something from it.
> 70402408 2009-05-29
> 
> If there is anything I can do to help, please tell me. Maybe if you tell
> what is wrong or not working???
> 
> Ralph


 

Thank you so much I will give this information to them on Monday.
Stoffle


----------

